# My video from Down South Offroad



## rodstowing (Mar 29, 2011)

Video I put together from this past weekend at a new park in Crosby named 
Down South Offroad park








.


----------



## Polaris (May 1, 2011)

Nice man! and what kind of exhaust was the 850xp running at 3:20?


----------



## Brute09650i (Dec 1, 2010)

Just watched on facebook....we were there Sunday. Gonna be a great park!!
Nice vid by the way.


----------



## rodstowing (Mar 29, 2011)

Polaris said:


> Nice man! and what kind of exhaust was the 850xp running at 3:20?


Its a Hotseat slip on


Thanks!


----------



## Polaris (May 1, 2011)

rodstowing said:


> Its a Hotseat slip on
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Just looked it up on youtube, it sounds awesome but doesn't give any power... hmf sounds awesome and adds torque and hp haha.


----------



## rodstowing (Mar 29, 2011)

I dont think it any add any noticible HP


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

72hp from the factory is enought, rod that **** exhaust sounds good.............


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

Great Vid!!


----------



## rodstowing (Mar 29, 2011)

fstang24 said:


> 72hp from the factory is enought, rod that **** exhaust sounds good.............



Thanks Frank. It does sound good, just went thru a hassle with Hotseat to get it to work. But thats a whole other thread:fart:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice! It does sound real good!


----------



## BIGBRUTE00 (Oct 27, 2010)

This park is awesome. Nice to meet ya rod!


----------



## rodstowing (Mar 29, 2011)

BIGBRUTE00 said:


> This park is awesome. Nice to meet ya rod!



You to bro. Let me know next time, maybe we can ride together.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Nice vid I need to visit that place. Is there a lot of riding out there?


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

That is 1 sweet sounding bike! Excellant vid. It was nice to see the kids riding responsible too.


----------



## rodstowing (Mar 29, 2011)

hp488 said:


> Nice vid I need to visit that place. Is there a lot of riding out there?


700 acres. We like it, still a lot of park we have not seen.



eagleeye76 said:


> That is 1 sweet sounding bike! Excellant vid. It was nice to see the kids riding responsible too.


Thank you sir


----------



## TooTall (May 4, 2011)

nice vid . . . bike sounds great !


----------

